# scope for Ruger .44 Mag ??



## river_walleye (Mar 13, 2000)

I went from iron sites to a bushnell red/green dot 1x28 scope on my .44 Ruger. My thought was that I could improve my shooting over the iron sites.
I bought the scope at a reputable gun shop, they assured me it would hold up to the recoil of the .44 Magnum. The first time I used it, the filter lens fell out. A call to Bushnell customer service was all it took to get that fixed. They did inform me that the .44 Magnum with a 240 grain bullet was "pushing the limits" of this scope. I plan to go up to 300 grains.
No matter what I do, I am all over the paper (bench resting) and nothing seems to help. I even had a friend try it out with the same results. I could go back to iron sites, I could at least keep it on the paper.
Now that I'm out $140 for this scope, is there anything else in this price range that would hold up to the .44 ?


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

This is an Aimpoint I had on My Super Redhawk in 454 Casull, and I was not shooting light loads 33 grs H110, under a 300 gr cast FP, about a 400.00 red-dot, but you get what you pay for. I was shooting some real heavy loads and didn't have a single problem. Les

*By the way, this is the CompML2*


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

Good luck I have broken several red dots over the years. Two were on my 11-87 slug gun and one on my encore pistol . Don't belive the hype they are not recoil proof . My stepdad put one on his Wetherby 12 gauge and he is very happy with it . He spent around 200 on it . I will try to find out what brand it was and get back to you. 


Jward


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

try and find an aimpoint comp m. they are older, dont have the insane battery life of the newer aimpoints, but should hold up better than most things out there. in all honesty, sub $200 red dots suck for serious work.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

And do not, I repeat do not buy a B-Square scope base, they absolutely blow, mine stripped out after the 1st 5 shots. I had to buy a Weigand, now that was a beast!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

The Aimpoint or maybe a Trijicon would be the only red dot I would mess with on a big bore handgun. You're looking at $400-$1000 however. Personally, I wouldn't mess around with cheap stuff that you will have to replace (as you've found out) and I would buy a 2x Leupold or Burris handgun scope. With quality rings, you're done messing it!

You could try a Burris Speed Dot, about $250 but I would just go with a fixed 2x
Zeiss makes a small red dot as well...about $450.


----------



## river_walleye (Mar 13, 2000)

I appreciate all of the advice posted here. You certainly do get what you pay for.. or at least I did. I'm thinking this thing would have been better on a Daisy Red Rider. I'm going to go back to iron sites for now. I will start my search for something new with this post in mind. I only wish I had posted here before I spent the money.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

river_walleye said:


> I appreciate all of the advice posted here. You certainly do get what you pay for.. or at least I did. I'm thinking this thing would have been better on a Daisy Red Rider. I'm going to go back to iron sites for now. I will start my search for something new with this post in mind. I only wish I had posted here before I spent the money.


Many of us have been there my friend! I trashed two cheaper scopes on slug guns before I purchased my first Leupold. Problem solved! If I would have purchased the Leupold first, I would have been ahead of the game financially. Guess what I buy most of the time now? And I have no regrets.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

I have a Bushnell trophy 2x6x32 on my .480 encore and it seems to be pretty solid. I think I paid around $ 190. for it.


----------



## mj30wilson (Oct 7, 2010)

I put a leupold 2-7 power aluminum scope on mine and have never looked back. They can be had on ebay for around $145 and have lifetime warrenty.


----------



## Niles Coyote (Jul 22, 2009)

I have had good luck with weaver 2x and several burris 2-7x, 3-9x and 1.5-4x 

All have been swapped here and there on revolvers, single shot contender/encore, desert eagle and a ruger mkII in 44mag, 45colt, 454, 357max and 22lr. One tip, if you buy a burris, I have never needed the poss lock feature...


----------



## folpak (Feb 6, 2008)

go with the leupold and you will be happy. I have one on mine and can hit paper at 100yrds comfortable shooting deer at 75. I have 9 1/2" barrel lol practically a long rifle. I also noticed some ammo being not very accurate at long ranges. I have no problems with American Eagle comes in a red box and pretty cheap too.


----------

